# looking to start an empire army



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi people,
i currently play 40k and im looking to start a whfb army,i like the look of the empire .
question is what they like to use and how easy is it to play whfb?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Empire although not a top tier list are still competative and fairly easy to play with,
The main strength for the Empire is the the number of different ways to build an army (most armies just have 1 or 2 that work) and still be effective.
The main downside to this is that until you workout which playstyle suits you with Empire you'll robably end up with a fair few units that you've bought that just won't do what you think they should and won't see more than a game or 2 luckily the majority of units are plastic so the odd bad purchase won't see you bankrupt.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

To answer your second question, it's a lot more involved than 40k, a lot more complex and a lot more tactical.

A lot more rewarding mind.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Personally, I made the transition from 40k to whfb by choosing empire as my starter army.

Game wise I love whfb, as you definitely have to play a little more tactically and with an evolving game plan as things can change much more.

The only thing that I found and to be fair still find is that some things are a little more pedantic in whfb, for example working out whether it is a flank or front charge, does the overun clip the enemy unit or not etc etc. But that might just be the gaming group that I generally play in.

Empire as an army are really good fun to play with, I've won and lost hardly nothing and I've also lost/fled the field by the end of turn 2.

Personally, I think barring daemons, all of the armies in whfb are balanced. Barring artillery Empire doesn't really do anything great or do anything bad they can be successful in every phase of the game, you can make a very solid combat orientated force using the support of detachments, you can make a gunline with about as much shooting as a game of 40k or you can have quite a bit of magic as well. Obviously, you can mix things around until your heart is content.

I completely agree with the comment above that you end up getting units that you think should work but just dont, my unit of swordsmen saw one battle and that was it. Probably just my use of them but they don't figure in my army any more.

Lastly, Empire is the only army that has a tank... nuff said?!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

not true skaven have a steam tank too..lol sorta


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

stevenhassell said:


> not true skaven have a steam tank too..lol sorta


If you want to go the fluff way down that Rat-tank exploded impressively and killed so much own Scryer rats that it wont ever be built again. There is no Rat-tank anymore :no:


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

As a start you could first buy the Empire's armybook before you actually start buying random models.
Once you've read what the Empire's all about it's time to make that choice if you really want to build an army around it.
When your certain it's Empire you like then we'll be ready to help you along with some troop choices to create a small battle force.
And when the battle force is assembled it's time to get stuck into the rules of WHFB.
I can tell for a fact that the best and fastest way to learn WHFB is by using a small but very diverse battle force.

Hope to see your armylist up here soon!



ps. A rat tank? Seriously? More like a glorified trashcan


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks guys!!


----------

